# Taxidermist?



## Livntahunt (Aug 12, 2010)

I've got two birds that I am gonna mount and I was just wondering if anyone knows a good taxidermist that they have had a good mount from... Any suggestions help.. 
Thanks!


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

many many on here. 
tex o bob and stuffinducks
checkout http://www.birdfishtaxidermist.com/index.html


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

Stuffinducks will not disappoint.


----------



## Sliverslinger (Sep 17, 2007)

Without a doubt, Jeff Nelson (stuffinducks). The guy nails it every time and has been the best taxidermist I have personally ever dealt with. Sliverslinger

http://www.wingsinflightbirdtaxidermy.com/


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Another vote for Tex. He gets all of my birds.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Don't forget Bryan Snyder and John Gleezos. Both do quality work. I don't think you would be disappointed with any of the suggestions!


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

TEX!!!


----------



## trouthunter1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Shane Shaw Taxidermy outta Lehi. 801-735-4106 You won't be sorry!


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

Grant Wilborn does awesome work with birds. He is in the ogden area and has a quick turn around for the quality of work. www.gwtaxidermy.com

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

I have a snow goose that Grant Wilborn did for me in living room. VERY NICE.


----------



## Livntahunt (Aug 12, 2010)

Do you have any photos?


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

This is one of Grants. I have another one on its way to his shop this week. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Livntahunt (Aug 12, 2010)

Pm me with his info that mount is sweet!!


----------



## MattA (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't post much on the forums but I had to throw in a second for John Gleezos. I just got into waterfowling and had him work over my very first duck. As you can see he is an artist and gave me back an amazing piece of work that I proudly now hang on my wall.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Matt, its spelled with one "e".  

Thanks for the plugs fellahs!


----------



## MattA (Nov 30, 2011)

Sorry, that's what I get for trusting Jeff's spelling earlier  At least he gets it right when it comes to teaching people how to kill great ducks!

I am trying my best get you another bird to work on for me. Maybe it's going to have to be a Snow wearing some bling.....

Have a great New Year
Matt


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

MattA said:


> Sorry, that's what I get for trusting Jeff's spelling earlier


Can I blame that on a sticky keeeeeyboard? 

John, thanks for the direction tonight on getting my bird ready for the freezer! Now I just need to get it to you.


----------

